# What shoes to wear with knee/thigh high socks?



## lainey (Apr 22, 2006)

I want to wear knee/thigh high socks matched with skirts and stuff...but what type of shoes can I wear?

I don't think regular sneakers would do...any suggestions?

I uploaded an example pic..I love the front of the shoes..but I don't wear stilletos &gt;_&lt; i don't mind a heal..but it'd have to be thicker..and not so tall lol

any other suggestions?

Boots can work too, but in summer it can get pretty hot.


----------



## Ashley114 (Apr 22, 2006)

Check out zappos.com. They have every kind of shoe you can imagine. You'll be able to get some good ideas from there.

Good luck!!

P.S. I recommend a Mary Jane style of shoe.


----------



## lainey (Apr 22, 2006)

aahh the classic mary jane. that's a sound idea!

hopefully i won't look too school girl'ish though?


----------



## Becka (Apr 22, 2006)

Mary Janes, or boots that come to a few inches below the top of the sock, skin tight with a chunky heel


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 22, 2006)

i'd go with mary-janes.


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 22, 2006)

All I can picture is booty shorts and roller skates!!!:roflmao:


----------



## lainey (Apr 22, 2006)

Ummmm...yeah :icon_scratch:

zappos.com doesn't ship internationally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 22, 2006)

the roller skating teams wear those high socks with shorts...I just had a flashback from your post lol


----------



## lainey (Apr 22, 2006)

what do you ladies think of these:


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 23, 2006)

I wear my knee socks with kitten heel Mary-Janes. I also wear the sporty knee socks with ADIDAS.


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah for more sporty, i was thinking converse low tops also..adidas is good too


----------



## lainey (Apr 23, 2006)

kitten heel...? mind posting pics? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 24, 2006)

definately classic converse sneakers...


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

ditto


----------



## lainey (Apr 26, 2006)

thank you SOOO much for the advice!!

I will be getting a pair of converse sneakers..how could i not have thought of that!!


----------

